# Levels of your dreams



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Its been a while since I started a new thread here, and I just realized we have paid much attention to levels. Its a new found fondness so let's see what you have.


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

I don't have any levels to share but I look forward to seeing what others have.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

I don't have much in the way of vintage levels, but I'll post what I do have. First is a 6" boxwood and brass Hockley Abbey level.



















I picked these two Stanleys up at a yard sale just recently. Top in a No. 3 and bottom is a No. 23.




























This technically isn't a level, but it does have a level in it. The part with the level was made by Union Tool Co. The rule part was made by Goodell Pratt.










Finally, this isn't a woodworking level, but it is a level. It's an Abney level for measuring slopes and grades in forestry and surveying work.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Some beauties Bob!

In progress of Restoration


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

I don't have any antique levels but this does sound interesting and on the level forum!

Does anyone have an idea of when levels were first used?


----------



## Loren (May 30, 2008)

I think the ancients used water levels for surveying, 
probably animal intestine hose.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

I haven't seen one of those abney levels in a long time. I worked for a company that built most of the forest service roads in Boundary county. We were using them quite a bit.


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

Bruce, I worked 3 summers as an engineering aid for the Forest Service when I was in college. I got to know an Abney level real well. Incidentally, I later lived in Bonners Ferry for 8 years.


----------



## Smitty_Cabinetshop (Mar 26, 2011)

This forum is a half bubble off…
.
.
.
(I'll post a couple tomorrow!)


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Y'all are gonna make me tune up the old disston 24"er I've never messed with. Enablers.

Looking forward to pics smitty


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

Your also making me cleanup my number 3 and 23. Will post those and 3 more ASAP.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Davis and Cook


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Bob When did you live in Bonners Ferry.


----------



## mtenterprises (Jan 10, 2011)

Now isn't this interesting. Just yesterday 6/18/16 I was thinking that someone should make a post about levels here because I didn't think there was one. I thought about it while I was doing some work on repairing the garage/shop using 3 different levels.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Here is a Stanley No 0. I picked up at an estate sale for very little. It had been painted red. I sanded that off lightly and polished the brass . The bubble centers on a level surface.



















Here is one you won't see very often a John Deere (by Stanley)when Deere was going to be everything to the farmer. They soon figured out they better stay with what they knew.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I didn't know there was a John Deere level!


----------



## summerfi (Oct 12, 2013)

> Bob When did you live in Bonners Ferry.
> 
> - johnstoneb


From 1978 to 1986 Bruce.


----------



## johnstoneb (Jun 14, 2012)

Don; John Deere in the 1970's was going to be a one stop shop for all the farmers. They had tools, hammers saws even bicycles with their name on them. No of them made by them just stamp our name on it and sell it. It didn't take too long to learn they better stick with what they knew. And leave everything else to other's. That's why there still in the Ag and industrial equipment business when their competition isn't.

Bob, My Dad move there in 1954 had a dairy and 320 A. on Highland Flats sold that about 1985 to a christmas tree company. I left in about 1971 just went back for visits. Logged long enough to know I didn't want to work that hard and could see the overcutting and over production already.


----------



## hairy (Sep 23, 2008)

Levels are on my short list when I go picking. Also folding rules, calipers & dividers, old tape measures, my short list is kinda long.

Empire 18"










Stanley # 37, 6" with box










Stanley # 38 Oil Burner, 6"










Stanley # 259 torpedo, the plumb level is busted, but it was 50 cents. Maybe someday I'll find the part to replace it.










Stanley # 104 SW, 12". I also have a #00 SW that looks like it, 18"










Stanley, no # that I can find, 4". I've had this one 25 years or so, it was always in my top box at work, it even got used once or twice.










I've left them all in as found condition. The 2 aluminium are pristine. I have used them all.


----------



## DLK (Nov 26, 2014)

Here be some levels.










The top two I accidentally collected. They are a Stanley 3 and Stanley 102 that I restored yesterday.










Next is a Stanley 347-18" . That I e-bay bought to help complete my Stanley 951 tambour door tool chest. (To complete the contents of the 951 I still need to find the 3 screw drivers and a Stanley 74 - 1/2" cold chisel.)










Next is a Stanley Handyman H1298 that belonged to my step grandfather. I have used this a lot and I see that it could stand a good cleaning.










Last is a Frank Hall line level that happened to be in the 951 when I got it.


----------



## CL810 (Mar 21, 2010)

I picked up this Stanley Rule and Level level at a local auction.










The original owner lived in a small neighboring town about 5 minutes from me. His engraving made this level just too special to pass up.










When I purchased the level the main bubble vial was broken. I discovered a guy on eBay who was into levels big time. I contacted him to see if he knew of a source for vials. He had placed a special order for vials from the company that made vials for Stanley way back in the day. If you order enough they will make them to the original specs. Like I said, he is into levels! He was willing to sell me one and it matched perfectly.


----------



## Clarkie (May 11, 2013)

I think Stratton Brothers levels are about the nicest level that was made. Bound on four corners with brass and made from the finest Cherry and Honduran Mahogany you could find. I have a few nice ones and a few cherry Stanley levels. About thirty years ago, I went into an old hardware store and there in the oak display case was a box of old Stanley level vials, 12 in a box with saw dust as a protection. I was able to buy them all for less than three dollars. That hardware store was full with new old stock, we had a blast. Part of the story about the store was this nickle-plated level, I think it is a 35 machinist level by Stanley. It was propped up in the middle of the case with a note attached. The note went something like this, "This level was special ordered for George, and he never came in to pay for it, the cheap bugger". I asked if it was for sale and the owner said if I was willing to pay the original price for it, and I was. Got the note also, lol.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

3 more for the wall. A Sargent, a Stratton Bro. And a Disston.


----------



## tshiker (Oct 25, 2014)

Great story and every tool pickers wet dream!


> I think Stratton Brothers levels are about the nicest level that was made. Bound on four corners with brass and made from the finest Cherry and Honduran Mahogany you could find. I have a few nice ones and a few cherry Stanley levels. About thirty years ago, I went into an old hardware store and there in the oak display case was a box of old Stanley level vials, 12 in a box with saw dust as a protection. I was able to buy them all for less than three dollars. That hardware store was full with new old stock, we had a blast. Part of the story about the store was this nickle-plated level, I think it is a 35 machinist level by Stanley. It was propped up in the middle of the case with a note attached. The note went something like this, "This level was special ordered for George, and he never came in to pay for it, the cheap bugger". I asked if it was for sale and the owner said if I was willing to pay the original price for it, and I was. Got the note also, lol.
> 
> - Clarkie


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

Yesterday I passed on a nice Stratton Bro. Because it was $85. It was probably worth that, but you have to draw a line somewhere. A few hours later, in another antique shop I picked this one up for $16.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

*I don't have many wooden levels, just these:*



















28" Stanley #30 with triangle logo, 24" Stanley w/ pat. 6-3-91, 24" Stanley SW #002A, 22" Stanley #00, 24" Hoppe, 12" Famos, 9" Hayes torpedo, and a #12 Stanley SW #102

Yeah, all restoration projects for a future time. Retirement is just over the horizon!


----------



## Cornelius (May 22, 2015)

These might not be dream levels as the topic says, but they were 2-3 EUR each on a flea market or yard sale.

I like them because of the sliding protective cap.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)




----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

I'll have to keep an eye out for those Stratton levels, Don! Wonder if this was the same company that eventually teamed up with '*Briggs'*???


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

Found this level at the Restore here. It is a 48" Levelution PC 1. I had to come up with $4.32. I can't seem to find much online about this brand of level. Maybe it is no longer made?? All vials seem good. No elongated spirit bubbles so has not leaked or evaporated out best I can tell.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Picked this one up over the summer…









Hardware is steel, instead of brass….









As for the other one I have….









Stanley No. 3 SW…

















And…


----------



## BlasterStumps (Mar 13, 2017)

I too have an old Stanley 18" wooden level. I've had it sitting on top of my ready bench for about 4 years. You can just see it under other stuff. I never have used it, just like looking at it now and again. If I do get a shop one day, I will make a special place for it on the tool wall like some of you have done.


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

Here's one I got in a wooden box of tools from a privately owned thrift store:


















I know it's a different company, but being a toy train collector, I loved the fact that this is made by "Marx"


----------



## DonBroussard (Mar 27, 2012)

I bought this L. S. Starrett 12" single vial level at an estate sale a few years ago. As you can tell, I have not put much effort into rehabbing this one. I'll put up a picture when I get back to the shop.

I do have another Starrett 12" level but it is the no-working-vial model currently. I might try that resource for vials posted earlier in this thread for a replacement vial.


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

Would appreciate ANY information about this "Marx Manufacturing Company" who made the 12" level pictured above. Have found a two foot on line, but the owner of that level was also seeking information. (too bad the one vial is broken on mine…..8^(

I have two cast iron levels similar to the Starrett shown above. one is 18", the other 24". Will see if the camera and the computer will work together so I can post photos.


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

> Would appreciate ANY information about this "Marx Manufacturing Company" who made the 12" level pictured above. Have found a two foot on line, but the owner of that level was also seeking information. (too bad the one vial is broken on mine…..8^(
> 
> I have two cast iron levels similar to the Starrett shown above. one is 18", the other 24". Will see if the camera and the computer will work together so I can post photos.
> 
> - OleGrump


I remember back in the early 60's, there was a line of "PocketTools" so-called, miniature creations of Dad's tools so that the kids wouldn't rummage through Dad's adult-sized tools and lose them. There was a full array of mechanic's and carpenter's tools and you had to buy them individually to build up a set. In some You-Tube nostalgia clips of old commercials, one of them has such an ad. I think it was a kid giving his dad some crap about 'borrowing 'his sons tools! * PocketTools… by Marx!!!
*
https://www.antiquesnavigator.com/d-3138377/collection-of-vintage-marx-miniature-pocket-tools.html

Search eBay for "PockeTools, there's lots of them available, surprisingly!


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

I had the brace in this line, at least until a few years ago. May still be kicking around somewhere, but since it's only about 3 inches long, could be anywhere, IF it is still around. It was good for a little laugh, anyway.
The pictured Marx Manufacturing Company level is a full sized 12 inch level. I see similar style levels made by Stanley on EBay, some labeled "Carpenters Levels" others Labeled as "Mason's Levels". Of course we all know that EBay listings are among the least reliable names and descriptions of merchandise.
Could be one of those "flash in the pan" companies which only lasted a few years….


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Happen to know where a set of them MARX tools is located…...it is missing the hand plane….about everything else is there…..sitting in a box for a Case pocket knife….$18….there is even a handsaw in the "kit"...might be missing the socket set, but there is a ratchet in the set. Brace does have it's drill bit.


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

Imagine my disappointment when I was presented with that "Pocket Tool" Marx brace. With all the tools that Pop-pop and Dad had, and someone had to give me THAT POS……. Hell, those things weren't even up to a "Billy Builder" or one of those tin box "boys tools" quality level….. BTW, I do have a small collection of those USABLE "Boys Tools" that I pick up when I can find them reasonably….. Don't want any more of those tiny little Marx plastic tools.


----------



## adot45 (Sep 9, 2016)

Here are the levels that I have…top to bottom:









Woods Pat. June 14, 1887 man'f'd by Tower & Lyon
Brass end caps with pop up peep sights, 30 1/16" long



























Stanley Rule & Level Co. Pat'd 5-8-06
6-23-96
7-17-94
Brass end caps, 28 5/16 long


















Stanley No. 0 Made in USA 21 1/8


----------



## 33706 (Mar 5, 2008)

> I had the brace in this line, at least until a few years ago. May still be kicking around somewhere, but since it s only about 3 inches long, could be anywhere, IF it is still around. It was good for a little laugh, anyway.
> The pictured Marx Manufacturing Company level is a full sized 12 inch level. I see similar style levels made by Stanley on EBay, some labeled "Carpenters Levels" others Labeled as "Mason s Levels". Of course we all know that EBay listinghttps://www.lumberjocks.com/topics/166938#s are among the least reliable names and descriptions of merchandise.
> Could be one of those "flash in the pan" companies which only lasted a few years….
> 
> - OleGrump


*I'm sorry for your disappointment, Old Grump. Perhaps somebody will come by and tell you that your ultra-rare Marx level was owned by Groucho… or Karl. (shrugs) Pk
*


----------



## Bonka (Apr 13, 2012)

I will attempt to get a photo of my Grandfather's level. It is a cast iron Stanley around 20'' long. He and two of his brothers used it to plumb a door and two windows in a sod house. This was a homestead place in Harding County, SD.
He related all they had to eat was Prairie Chickens and bakin' powder biscuits. 
Ha said they planted sod corn. They dug up a small patch of sod and dropped two kernels of corn in it. He said it was so dry nothing came up.


----------



## martymarq (Jun 13, 2015)

I'm not able to see the pics referred to in these posts. I don't see any links for them. What am I missing?


----------

